# Ecran noir lors de l'installation des drivers bootcamp



## skygun (2 Avril 2018)

Bonjour ! Voici mon probleme, je cherche a installé windows 8.1 sur mon macbook air de 2011.
Donc j'installe le logiciel de prise en charge et j'installe windows avec succès mais des que j'installe 
le logiciel de prise en charge bootcamp, à l'étape "Graphisme Intel" un écran noir surgit.
Quelqu'un saurait me donner la solution ? Merci
Voici les principaux composants :
-11 pouces avec carte Intel HD Graphics 3000
-Intel core i5-2467 (1,6GHz)
-4Go de RAM


----------



## Tenak27 (17 Août 2019)

Bonjour 
J’ai exactement le meme probleme 
Avez vous trouvé une solution ?


----------

